# bully sticks



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Does any one feed their pups bully sticks, I have been told their good treats for dogs and can help keep teeth and gums clean and they are good source of nutrients.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Gina, my pack LOVE bully sticks. They get one each, per week. But if they had it
their way they would eat them all day, every day! I never met a dog that did
not like bully sticks, and I like the fact that they are a natural treat with only
one ingredient...bull penis. It's a great alternative to rawhide, which is difficult
for dogs to digest. Just like with any chew I suggest you never leave the dog
unsupervised with it, and take away the stick when it's down to almost nothing
to avoid choking. They are digestible and most dogs do fine eating a full bully
stick, but I like to play it safe, so once the pup is almost done with the stick, 
I take away the remaining end. By the way, don't feed them on your couch or
bed, bully sticks have an odor that gets stronger once the stick is drenched in
your dog's saliva, the smell will penetrate the fabric and won't want to leave,lol.
So feed them on a towel, dog bed or crate, basically on something that you
could easily wash after. There are bully sticks that you can buy which have
almost no scent, because they were dried longer. From my experience though,
most pups prefer their bullies nice and stinky! haha Some think the smell is so
irresistible, that they'll even roll in/on them. Hope that answers your question,
now go get some yummy bullies!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Yep. What LS said! I haven't heard of a dog that doesn't like them. The one difference I would say is that Mylo chews on his a fair bit but he hasn't yet finished one, they last for ages here! He does go between chewing that and his cow hooves though.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

We had a sheltie that broke a molar on cow hooves. Be careful! Probably was an old one. Mine all love bully sticks too.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I've heard they're not good for power chewers because they might break a tooth but Mylo doesn't really chew that hard. He should be fine  Thanks for the warning


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Gina, my pack LOVE bully sticks. They get one each, per week. But if they had it
> their way they would eat them all day, every day! I never met a dog that did
> not like bully sticks, and I like the fact that they are a natural treat with only
> one ingredient...bull penis.




.....

We just got a bully stick for Simcha - part of the six week training program, in this case for him to 'stay' on his special place mat while chewing on a desirable treat. I was fine with the concept until just now, when you divulged the secret ingredient. Ewwww.... gross.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Haha my parents were laughing pretty hard when I told them what bully sticks really were. Even my Grandma who grew up on a farm thought it was odd. I'm all for using an entire animal though, so I love them! Okay, I don't love them, but Odie does. They do have a... specific smell though, it's true. Odie knows that she's not allowed on the couch with them, but will sometimes try it and we just have to say "what are you doing" or "you're not allowed up there" and she totally knows what we mean and jumps down. What's even worse than the smell of the bully sticks are those fish rolls. Does anyone use those? I think they should be reserved to outside use only. Yuck! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

joeandruth said:


> .....
> 
> We just got a bully stick for Simcha - part of the six week training program, in this case for him to 'stay' on his special place mat while chewing on a desirable treat. I was fine with the concept until just now, when you divulged the secret ingredient. Ewwww.... gross.





Hahaha, I'm so sorry I was the one to break it to you, haha. :lol: 
I know you are disgusted, but I can't help but giggle. You know
apparently they are also "eaten by humans for their health benefits 
such as being low in cholesterol and high in protein, hormones, vitamins 
and minerals such as calcium and magnesium."


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

HAHA, LS, I'm just picturing a dentist prescribing a bully stick to a human. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> HAHA, LS, I'm just picturing a dentist prescribing a bully stick to a human.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free



Eww! If a Dentist told me that bully sticks are good for me...I would tell him to keep his bully stick! I'm not interested! :confused3:

:foxes251:


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Chili loves them, at my house we call them 
"Stink Bones"


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Hahaha, I'm so sorry I was the one to break it to you, haha. :lol:
> I know you are disgusted, but I can't help but giggle. You know
> apparently they are also "eaten by humans for their health benefits
> such as being low in cholesterol and high in protein, hormones, vitamins
> and minerals such as calcium and magnesium."


Ew. What humans are these?! 
I was slightly amused/disgusted when I found out what they were. My niece happened to ask the last time she was at my place. Her mum told her and she quickly nudged it away from her with her toe.


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Well what size are you giving your chi's cause they come in a variety of sizes, and I had given a few to Luna that were on the smaller size and she seems to tear through them in a matter of mins.. I was hoping it would be something that she could chew on for awhile to keep her away from my shoes, but that does not seem to be the case.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I give Toby 6" ones. But he is definitely not a power chewer with them. He actually prefers his nylabones and kong. If your dog is a power chewer, you may need the bigger size. Some dogs do go through them fast. It really depends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

luna-lune12 said:


> Well what size are you giving your chi's cause they come in a variety of sizes, and I had given a few to Luna that were on the smaller size and she seems to tear through them in a matter of mins.. I was hoping it would be something that she could chew on for awhile to keep her away from my shoes, but that does not seem to be the case.


Have you tried the braided kind?


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Luna hate her cong, inless i fill it w/ peanut butter but i dont like doing that on a regular basis so she tends not to use it, i was giving her denta sticks, but like i said i wanted to give her something they would keep her and her mouth occupied for a while so she does not chew on my belongings. She has extra teeth and although the dentist said they would not hurt her he did say that it will make her more mouthy.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Bully sticks in big quantities will give diarrhea. So if you have a serious chewer 
I don't suggest giving the larger ones, unless you plan on taking it away after 
a little while and giving the rest another day.

These 3 Nylabones keep my girls busy for a while! Have you tried?

Nylabone Durable Dental Dinosaur Dog Chews | PetEdge.com

Nylabone Puppy Teething Rings | PetEdge.com

Amazon.com: Nylabone DuraChew Little Princess Wishbone Pink Original Petite Pet Chew Toy: Pet Supplies


ps: I strongly dislike the edible Nylabones, the ingredients are pure garbage,
but these are not edible and I have not met a small dog that did not like them.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ Toby loves the nylabones ^^


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

do nylabones have flavor to them i dont see luna going after something that she cant get anything out of. She is a greedy girl


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

luna-lune12 said:


> do nylabones have flavor to them i dont see luna going after something that she cant get anything out of. She is a greedy girl



Not the ones I posted. All of my dogs HATE the flavor ones, they smell funny to
me too. But these three are a huge hit. I rescue, pet sit and have my own 4
dogs, all without exceptions love the three Nylabones I posted. Trust me they
are worth a try. Only thing, the pink Nylabone(bottom link) is cheap for a
reason, a power chewer will destroy it quicker than the others, but will also
enjoy every minute of it, lol.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I wonder if putting a nylabone in a bag of food would work to entice a dog to chew it at first.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I think so Krystal. I heard of people doing that successfully. Good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> I think so Krystal. I heard of people doing that successfully. Good idea! :thumbup:


I'm going to try! Odie has a pink one, but it never gets chosen from her toy box. You're up late, LS!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I know I know, getting up in 2 and a half hours...oy! I just had some stuff to organize. I'm off to bed now mom.  Goodnight!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> I know I know, getting up in 2 and a half hours...oy! I just had some stuff to organize. I'm off to bed now mom.  Goodnight!


Night night! Don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## nataliep (Nov 7, 2012)

luna-lune12 said:


> Does any one feed their pups bully sticks, I have been told their good treats for dogs and can help keep teeth and gums clean and they are good source of nutrients.


A couple of weeks before I got my 3 year old Nina, my friend told me about bullysticks to have her try them and Nina loves them! They keep dogs quiet while I'm doing work which is always a great thing! Have you thought of buying one yet? My friend told me to get mine from Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick and they're cheap and Nina loves them!


----------



## sfgirl (Nov 13, 2012)

I just looked up what bully sticks look like! I'd heard of them before, but I thought they actually looked like a bull penis. To my surprise I found out that's what my Sophie has been chewing on the past week! She really loves them though, it's nice to find out they're good for her. The funny thing is when I first got them, my boyfriend said they smelled like... well what they are. I should have known! The smell is kind of bad, so I just don't let her sit on my lap when she's chewing them, which annoys my puppy to no end since she feels the need to constantly be touching me in one way or the other. 
I think I may try getting antlers or a Himalayan chew next, Sophie loves variety!


----------



## lorrainelau (Dec 13, 2012)

I just bought my first bully stick for carter it's made in Columbia should that be ok?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Bully sticks are a staple here, BUT we feed the large (12", super thick) sticks to our little 6 lb dog. Or big thick tightly braided ones. She gulps the last 3"-4" if we don't take it away from her, so she gets it for a couple chew sessions for about 1-1.5 hours each and then one of the big dogs gets to finish the end. Yes, it is funny to watch her wrestle with a 12" long stick when she gets a new one to work on. ;-)


----------

